# New method of fishless cycling



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Every so often we see someone ask if they can use their own pee to cycle their tank.









We've got an fx6 for it.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

What the???? LOL! Is there an Agent in your tank?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

A mini agent


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

is she going to be disappointed when she can not do it anymore? super cute.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

sandybottom said:


> is she going to be disappointed when she can not do it anymore? super cute.



Very difficult to stock around her... The pool will open soon( only across the parking lot ) but that's not the same as a tank in your living room to swim in haha


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

That's hilarious! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## hiro71 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hahahaha I like that one


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I told her not to pee in the tank, in case anyone was concerned


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

I think you need a bigger filter. There's something floating in your tank :shock:

As for the peeing... "Fishless" cycling | The Skeptical Aquarist


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

We have an fx6 and an XP4 for it, and I'm pretty sure I can rework my filters to put a 304 sunsun on it as well if need be. That's a WHOLE LOT of media.....


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol cory ! Nice read . Nobody asked him how he had the control to fill one spoon ? Lmao ! Funny

Josh, even then we'll not be at the 10x turnover I'd prefer. I imagine another fx6 is in our future for this tank .

On another note.. I'm really glad fish can't talk . My daughter is already asking for a water change this morning haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

That tank will be overstocked once she grows into it.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Tolak said:


> That tank will be overstocked once she grows into it.


 
Or how to stunt your children 101. Keep em small and save


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Romad said:


> Or how to stunt your children 101. Keep em small and save



Hehe.. Exactly ! I'm also working on converting her over to NLS.. However the 2mm pellets are really annoying to her lol . Maybe I'll order bigger ones next time 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

They do make a 10 mm pellet for mega fish.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Fast her for a few days, she'll eat them!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I think if I feed worms for a few days she'll convert over to prepared food mwhahaha 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

